# 9 Day old Feral Pictures



## Tralyna (Apr 30, 2005)

Here is the picture of my little one at 8 days old.


----------



## rosey_love (Mar 21, 2004)

And a very Beautiful baby he/she is! How cute with those little yellow feathers. He/she is pretty dark compared to the squabs I have but im sure its normal. Great pic and thanx for shoing it too us all, love it!


----------



## Tralyna (Apr 30, 2005)

Thank you Rosey, that was her right after her feeding, and yes she is pretty dark, her mom is dark brown and her dad is dark grey, so not sure what color she will be. Does her crop seem to be a good size for after a feeding? This is the first bird I have ever raised from an egg  hehe!

Thanks Tracey


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

What a sweetie! She looks very content.


----------



## Tralyna (Apr 30, 2005)

Thank you Terri! I have another thread on this that explains we have to find a home for her. I hate to do it, but we are moving to another state and I am taking on a temperary job for the next 3 weeks and cannot find any sitter for her. I am hoping to find a good home for her by Monday.  very sad....


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

She's very beautiful! I really hope you find a home for the lil' sweety


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi Tracey,

How adorable. I'm sorry to hear you are in this tough position. I know we have a few members in Arizona, so perhaps something will be able to be arranged.

Linda


----------



## Tralyna (Apr 30, 2005)

I sure hope so, im really worried about this. Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Tralyna,

Oh my gooness...that little 'smile' of contentment!

I would be glad to take over if you have any way to get the little one to Las Vegas...


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Tralyna (Apr 30, 2005)

My brother and his wife were just married there last weekend  How far is Wickenburg from you? I have only been to Las Vegas once and not sure of the half way mark. My husband and I could take a road trip and meet half way maybe? Let me know what you think, Thanks so much for your kindness!!!!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

It's about 240 miles from Wickenburg to Las Vegas.

Have you contacted any of wildlife rehab groups in your area? http://www.wildlifecare.org/listarizona.html

Perhaps one of the rehab groups could take over care of this youngster.

Terry


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Tralyna, 



Uhhhh..I never payed any attention to Wikenberg to know, but, it is no where near here, anyway...

What about Kingman?

I think Kingman is about 100 miles South for me, and some ways North for you...be more or less something like half-way-ish anyway...

I could use a little fresh air I recon...so if that'd work for you, I could make it work allrighty.


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Tralyna (Apr 30, 2005)

Let me talk with hubby tonight when he gets in from Prescott and I will see if he wants to take a drive, he knows all the cities in AZ because he works everywhere. Im not sure how far Kingman is from us, I will find out this morning. 

I would be so happy to have you take over. It would be nice to get on this forum to check up on her now and when I get to Louisiana.  I don't think I would ever see her again if I gave her to the wildlife rehab.  So if this can work then all the better.

thanks again Phil!!!


----------



## PigeonSitter10 (Feb 18, 2005)

Lin Hansen said:


> Hi Tracey,
> 
> How adorable. I'm sorry to hear you are in this tough position. I know we have a few members in Arizona, so perhaps something will be able to be arranged.
> 
> Linda


yup.we have kippy for instance.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Tralyna,


Yes...I had not thought of that! - I could post images and little updates...

Would be fun...


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Wickenburg to Kingman - approx 128 miles
Las Vegas to Kingman - approx 110 miles

I'd still suggest trying the Phoenix area wildlife rehab groups to see if any of them can assist.

Terry


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Tracey,
Were you able to get in contact with Nancy?

Cindy


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Terry, 


Have I fallen from favor with you somehow?

If so, do tell?

Thanks!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Tralyna (Apr 30, 2005)

Hi Phil, 

You have not fallen from favor....I am having a hard time with this. Everyday my little one grows on me...and I got lucky, because the job I was starting this monday was set back another week. So I have a feeling things might work out. My son's last day of his semester college finals are next Friday, so he will be home to feed the squab in the after noon. His friend said he would help also, he loves animals. Anyway, my husband and I are going to milk this through and see where we get. If we have to give her up then I will have to take her to Nancy at the wildlife here. The distance to Kingman from Phoenix is 178 miles.  So that would be out of the question of letting you adopt her. Much too long a ride. Sorry! But I so appreciate you jumping on the opportunity Phil....thanks!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

pdpbison said:


> Have I fallen from favor with you somehow? Phil Las Vegas


Hi Phil,

Absolutely not! It just seemed to me that the distance was posing a problem for Tralyna. I think it's wonderful that you made the offer and were willing to meet at a halfway point. Wish there were many more such dedicated rescuers around!

Terry


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Tralyna,


Oh, cool..!

Okay...

Any questions, you know all of us are "here'...!


Best wishes!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Terry,


Okay...makes sense...

Very good then...!

Thanks...

Compared to the time it does take, with so many of these little ones...a drive like that would be pretty well moot...Lol...

I was worried about the crappy 'city only and non-freeway, local drives only' tires on my Van...Lol...

I need to get some now ones, and thankfully, know a fellow at a private Junk Yard who said, "Hell Phil, come on bye and you can have all you want for free..." so I will take him up on that and get some nice 'new' ones maybe tomorrow or something. Bring him a 12 pack of Seven-Up and some snacks...cool guy, and this would be a big help too. I am not cheap, but I am obliged to be 'thrifty' in some matters, so there is room for what-it-takes, in others...Lol...and true!

Really, a very old-time American way to be, too...

"Make do"..!

Love,

Phil
Las Vegas


----------

